# My Story



## Nujui (Feb 9, 2011)

I've decided to put my story here  instead of the blogs, so is what I have so far.

Part 1


Spoiler



You go to bed after a hards day work. You feel very weary, and fall onto the bed like a brick.

You find yourself inside a room. There is only one light, dimming down on the wooden table. You are in a dream, though you feel as though everything you touch and see is real. You see one man sitting in one of the chairs.

“Hello,” Said the man. He was cloaked, though by his height, you guessed that the man was quite old. He talked in a stern and clear voice.

“Would you mind sitting down now? Do not be afraid, I mean you no harm.”

You first ask where you are, the man says “Why is it that is the first question that everyone ask? I never understand that. I'll probably never understand you mortals. But to answer your question, you are are at the “Galde”. This is the place that all come at one time or another, whether it would be by their hand, or mine. This is where they are judged and sentence to either the almighty in the sky above.” 

The man lifted his hand and pointed to the right. A portal appeared, and you saw a magnificence heaven. All seemed happy and content with their lives. You felt a sense of peace come about you.

“Or to the damning depths below.”

He then pointed to the left. Another portal opened and you saw a scarred place. Everything living thing was burning, calling for help that would never come. The screams of their agony made you shiver.

“I am the judge, though do not worry, you are not dead. Though I have brought you here for a very important reason, but I would for you to sit down, as my explanation for why you are here will take many a time to say.”

You slowly take your seat in the chair. The man then takes off his cloak and you see a both beautiful and ugly face. One part of his face seemed angel like, with long blonde hair, clear face and it seemed to be glowing, though the other seemed to be that of a little devil, with horns coming out of the part of his head, the skin infested with scars, and his red eyes seem to be in flames.

“Don't not be afraid dear child, as what you will have to face will be more scary than I.”  

“My name is Redor. I'm here to tell you of your future, though before I do that I need you to sign this.”

A contract appears in front of you. You try to read it, but it seems to be in some long forgotten language. The only thing that you can make out is this line.

I accept this fate of my own free will.

“Now sign.”

You take a conveniently placed pen and sign your name.

Dusky Need.




Part 2


Spoiler



“Very Good. Now that I have the confirmation, I will tell you want's to come.” 

The man took the contract and and it disappeared. 

“I don't have much time to tell you this, but your world is going through a trial. A trail to see if you're world is in balance and that all of the necessary requirements are meet. The trial started sometime ago and your world has been going well, though just today something has happened that has made them want to destroy your world.” Said the man. 

“Certain events have been happening. People are getting killed, though the killer has no motive to kill this person. The thing is that these people are the ones that keep watch over your world at all times. We called them the watchers. Now, this wouldn't serve as a problem to us as these people are immortal, though one of our watchers have reported that the reason that the person was able to be killed was because someone has gotten a hold of the one certain thing that can kill immortals. The Ukue. Every world has one of these and one certain person is appointed the Ukue, usually a Demigod. It is used when one of the watchers or if someone is bring the end of a world to get rid of them. It is also used to make the new watchers immortal. Someone is abusing these powers and we can't stop them without interfering with your world.” 

You ask what happens if your world fails the test. “Simple. It gets destroyed and is replaced with a new world. Though it's not killed off right away. Certain things happen that weathers it down. When all life no longer exist on it, the new world is made. I'm sad to say that since this has happened, your world has failed. In the coming months, Earth's resources will diminish and soon, all life on there as well.” 

You start to feel scared. You see images in your head of a barren waste land. People fighting others just for food. You shiver. 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
I'm sorry if it's not finish, I will write more later.


Part 3


Spoiler



“There is a way to stop this. Your summoning here was not to tell you of your world's doom, but to bestow upon you the way to stop it.”

You asked why you were chosen “You were not the only one. Others have been chosen, though you we meet them on your journey. Once all have been counted for, you will have to wait till the time it right to attack the one person. During this time, I would suggest that you try and find out as much as you can about him and trained your powers.”

“Speaking of powers, our time for talk has ended....” The man lifted his hand and it started to spark. Then it lit up and you saw a blue flame appear in his hand. The flame didn't burn the man though. It looked as though it's trying to surge towards your.

“It is time for you to go back and make your destiny. Put out your hand.”

You slowly and shaking put your hand out. The man then took it with the hand that had the blue flame and shook it. You felt a searing pain come over you. You jump out of your chair from the shock of the pain and fall, though you don't hit the ground, you just seem to keep falling. Down into the abyss of darkness.  As the table and the man start to fade away, you start to fell sleepy and you close your eyes.....

“I....don't feel any pain now.......zzzzzzz.”



Part 4


Spoiler



“Wha!?”

You jump up from the dream you had and find yourself inside your room. You see the posters of your favorite things on the wall. Some of your clothes are scattered on the floor and you hear the alarm on your clock.

“8:30......Time to get up.”

You get up from bed and head to the bathroom. Taking your morning clothes and towels inside to get ready for your shower.

“That was just a dream.....I think I ate some bad pizza yesterday.”

You layout your clothes and towels as you enter the bathroom. You undress and and turn on the shower. The cool water makes you forget about the dream.

As you get dressed and get some breakfast, you try to turn on the TV. 

“Nothing but static, the cable must be out.”

You turn off the TV and and go to your computer. You turn it on and start looking around the internet for any news as you eat your cereal. You look around the usually sites and your starting to see a trend of a article.

“3 Found Dead. No Possible Suspects. One Girl Found Crying When Bodies Were Found.”

You notice that the murder had taken place in your town.

“Was it the Majos family? I'd better go see if “she” is alright.”

You pick up your cup of orange juice and take a sip.

You start to feel pain in your hand due to the coldness. You put the cup down hard in pain, and look at your hand. You notice a scar showing.

“Where did this come from? Don't tell that dream was...”

You shake your head in disbelief, “No, that can't be it. There is no way that dream was real. Though however I got this, I'd better put something on it.”

You up a cupboard and take some ointment from it. You open the tube and put some of it on your hand. You felt pain from it, though not as much.

“There. Now that I'm all ready, I'd better go see her...”

You hear a knock on the door. You also hear someone sobbing....



Part 5


Spoiler



You open the door to see your friend, April, sobbing quietly.

“Whats wrong? Did something happen?”

“My family is....is....”

She threw her arms around me and cried. I walked her into the house while holding her and sat her down.

“I've heard it the news April, I'm so sorry.”

“Thank you.....I just don't understand it, why them? They didn't even do anything wrong, and we had just adopted Tim....And now he's dead...”

She covered her face in her hands and started crying again. Her blue hair was a mess and her green eyes were more red than green. She seemed to be crying for a long time. 

“When did it happen? Were you there when it happen?”


She explained to me that she was in her room lying down because of a headache she had. She had fallen asleep and didn't wake up until the next morning.

“When I went down to get breakfast, I found them all on the floor dead.....all the blood and....”

She gulped and tried to stopped herself from throwing up. I sat down by her and tried to calm her down.

“Does Jermeny know about this?”

“Probably. You know how he is with the news.”

As soon as she said this, her cell phone rang.

“That's probably him now.”

She opened her phone and turned the phone on speaker mode so that I could hear him as well. I started to hear Jermeny's voice crackly on the phone.

“April! Are you alright?! Where are you right now?”

“I'm at Dusky's house, he's right here right now.

“Dusky? Dude, we need to talk and I mean now. I'm coming down to your house right now.!”

“At Jermeny's house”

Jermeny shut the phone and started to run towards the door. He almost tripped when he ran down his drive way.
As he was running down the sidewalk, he heard something. It sounded like something traveling very fast in the sky.

“What is that?”

As he turned around and looked up at the sky, he saw a glint of light and then coming closer in seconds, he saw a meteor. Not one, but groups of them coming down from the sky.

“...................”

He was stunned in awe at what he saw. All of the meteors came crashing down onto his house and many others. Though not once did the meteors miss it's mark.

He thought of his mother and father inside the house and ran to straight to it.



Part 6



Spoiler



“At  Dusky's house”

The two of them started to hear small booming sounds the distance.

“What was that?” said Dusky.

“Probably someone testing out there guns. I sometimes hear them. Nothing to worry about.”

April rubbed her eyes and bit and picked up your TV remote.

“Let's watch some TV while were wait.”

April pushed the power button and the TV came on. Though when she try to change it to her favorite channel, it kept coming back to the same news cast.

“This is 19 Action New with some devastating new! 5 house have been destroyed by falling meteors! No one saw this coming, the meteors just came out of nowhere. He don't know the total death toll, but he are guessing that 30 people have died!”

The Tv then showed pictures of the destruction. You saw house on fire, craters, and people fleeing for there lives. You are taken a back at this.

“Dusky! That's where Jermeny lives!”

She grabbed both her coat and you arm, running towards the door.

“Come on! We have to go help him.”

You both got into you car and started driving towards Jermeny's house. You had almost crashed because of some cars almost hitting you.

“Don't this people know how to drive?” You say as you sway away from a car.

It didn't take long until you started hearing sirens. You came to a screeching halt right in front of Jermeny's house. You and April get of the car and start running towards the house.

You try and open the door, but it seems locked.

“I can't open door!” You yelled over the sound of sirens. You start to sweat in fear of you friends life.

“Come on then, lets break the door down!”

You both start ramming into the doors as hard as you can. After many tries, the door gives way and you almost trip into the living room.

The house was a complete mess and most things were one fire. You and April cover your mouths with your arms to try and not breathe in the smoke.

April starts yelling Jermeny's name and you start to hear screaming from the second floor. You slowly walk over some of the things on fire and make your way upstairs. You start to cough some more and it's sort of getting hard to breathe, but you keep going.

When you get up to the second floor. You notice that Jermeny's mother and fathers room was completely demolished. 

“Guys....”

You look back and see Jermeny trapped under some of the rubble.


April tried to say something but starts coughing more violently. She has bad asthma, so she should probably go back.

“April, go back to the car. “Cough” you won't be able to take this. I'll go help Jermeny.

April nodded and started to head back, coughing along the way. You wait till you see her go out the door and starting running towards Jermeny.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

New part up. Haven't written in a while.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't realise we had an art section of the site. Maybe I should post parts of 'Requiem' here. Everyone seems keen to read it.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Didn't realise we had an art section of the site. Maybe I should post parts of 'Requiem' here. Everyone seems keen to read it.


It's been here for sometime now, just hasn't been use a lot.

Do you like my story?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2011)

Keeps getting better and better. Perhaps when you get further, a chapter with the back story of the way of the chosen would be in order.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

It's good but it feels unoriginal, like it was derived from something else.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It's good but it feels unoriginal, like it was derived from something else.


What do you mean? Do you mean that some aspects of another story are in mine? Cause I wrote this out in openoffice and then just put it here.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that he means that the story is not yours, that you take from another place, for me its great. I liked it.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I wrote this myself. I would never take anyone elses work.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I mean. I mean that it feels oddly reminiscent of something. Like an old video game or a book or movie or perhaps, it may even feel like an anime plot. I feel that you found your inspiration elsewhere.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the thing that inspired me to write was some games and books I read. Though I thought of this for a little while know, and I didn't really begin writing this until a little while ago.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't bad. There are't many original ideas to write fiction about anymore. Just different takes and spins.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm trying to think of a name for a girl I'm going to be showing you in the next part.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 15, 2011)

How about Lucy?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 15, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> How about Lucy?


That seems good, I may just use that.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

New part up.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to come up with a choice system. One certain choice is coming up, and it impacts the story depending on what you chose. 

Also, another part is up


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I'm going to come up with a choice system. One certain choice is coming up, and it impacts the story depending on what you chose.
> 
> Also, another part is up


I get it now. It's actually not much like a story, but rather it feels like some sort of graphic novel or text based adventure.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, these are really good!
Normally when a post on GBAtemp is seriously long, whether a blog, or a story, or whatever, I wouldn't read it.
But you managed to entertain me while I was reading this for I don't know how many minutes.
Thanks, and keep working on this. It's awesome.


----------



## xist (Feb 22, 2011)

I read the first part and then realised you'd just re-crafted the Persona 3 intro with Igor and the contract....


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 22, 2011)

TBH I think you should turn this into a book when it's complete. Seriously.
EDIT: I see lots of noticeable spelling mistakes. No problem, they're just typos, but I wanted to point that out. No grammar mistakes though.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 22, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> I read the first part and then realised you'd just re-crafted the Persona 3 intro with Igor and the contract....
> Yeah, I sort of did that.
> 
> Though when I get further, it's going to be a bit more complected with those things.
> ...


Sort of like that.

I just like choices in stories. I don't really know why.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Could you guys tell me what you think of this? It's a short story I've been writing.


Spoiler



I don't really know how to tell you this. I've been playing the whole thing inside my mind, and it still doesn't make sense. Though, you three pieces of paper are the only friends I have. The only things that I have been able to tell my story too. I just hope that you're able to take it all in. You've been lying there for 3 years and I've never touch you. But now....nearing the end of my life, I feel the need to tell somebody the events that occurred to me. Even if it doesn't talk.

But I'm rambling now. I don't have much space or time. So I've better make this as brief as possible. So here is my story.

My name is Ryan Gee. I'm am a both a writer and a painter. Both arts I do very well, though I'm more into writing than art. I feel more useful if I write. Don't ask me why.

I've written many best selling books in my time. Most notably “The Magical Pen”. It was a story of a boy that stumbled upon a magical pen. Whatever he wrote would come true. Though the pen is not only magical, but is also evil. When the boy grabbed the pen, it sent the evil inside his mind. Delving into it trying to find the desires of that person, it corrupted him. At the point that the boy had nothing to live for. He wrote one final sentence.

“I want everyone to just go away...”

Everyone had gone away. All that is living and none living was gone. When the boy noticed his mistake, he tried to bring everyone back, but there was one big problem.

The pen was out of ink. The boy had gotten his wish, and he lived the rest of his days alone.

Now, I thought this story was not my best of work, though fans said otherwise. But little did I know that when I wrote this, I for told the future. The future of my mistake.

I was at a flea market one day and noticed quite a marvelous pen. I was looking for new one at the time, but the one there just seemed to draw me towards it. It was a hefty price to pay, but when I grabbed that pen I just felt....I don't know. Like this was the greatest thing in my life. The lady did warn me though that the pen was cursed, but I didn't listen to her. I do remember her saying this as I walked away.

“Foolish man....”

I went home straight away and began writing. I usually test out new pens by just writing a sentence. So I wrote.

“I want a cup of tea.”

And just as I wrote this, did a cup of tea pop up right in front of me. I was both shocked and astounded by watch just happened. I didn't believe it at first, so I tried something else.

“I want 10 dollars.”

Nothing came, but when I checked my wallet, I noticed a extra 10 dollars inside it that I don't remember ever having.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Could you guys tell me what you think of this? It's a short story I've been writing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It is a good start.  Don't take this the wrong way, but that story has been told several times, even Ryan Gee wrote about it.   You can,however, make it unique by telling a great adventure.  Don't focus too much on the concept, since it has already been used (magic pens and foretelling the future), focus on the story and I'm sure everyone will enjoy it.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Your story's pretty good, I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It getting better and better. Keep it up.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been thinking of posting my little fanfic here, but something is telling me that wouldn't be such a good idea.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 3, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of posting my little fanfic here, but something is telling me that wouldn't be such a good idea.


Well, you could try and post to us, i would like to see that.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

If it's a bad idea, don't post, because other says fanfiction is bad. (Well, some of the stories.) If it's not a bad idea posting your fanfic here, then post it. I would like to read it.


----------

